# Health food



## CW56 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm very interested in healthy eating, particularly vegetarian cooking and eating, and found it difficult to find a health food shop in Spain to purchase seeds, ingredients to make my own muesli etc. Thought others might be interested to know that there is a good shop in Torrevieja and wonder if anyone knows of any others in this area?


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

CW56 said:


> I'm very interested in healthy eating, particularly vegetarian cooking and eating, and found it difficult to find a health food shop in Spain to purchase seeds, ingredients to make my own muesli etc. Thought others might be interested to know that there is a good shop in Torrevieja and wonder if anyone knows of any others in this area?


If you are interested in healthy vegetarian eating, I would have thought that the first priority would be to source out good reliable non GMO pesticide free organic fruits and vegetables!
Unless of course you already have that in hand..


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Goldeneye said:


> If you are interested in healthy vegetarian eating, I would have thought that the first priority would be to source out good reliable non GMO pesticide free organic fruits and vegetables!
> Unless of course you already have that in hand..


I'd have thought that's precisely what the OP is buying in the health food store!


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'd have thought that's precisely what the OP is buying in the health food store!


He/she mentions a health food store where you can buy seeds and ingredients for home made muesli..

Real non pesticide treated veggies would be top of my list, in fact once we pin down our POA and move to Spain that will be top of my list too..


----------



## CW56 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Wow!*

Didn't expect such aggressive replies to my thread. I was only trying to be helpful to anyone like me who had been looking for ingredients that are difficult to find anywhere other than a Heath food shop. I didn't really expect (or want) a lecture about what I should be looking for/eating! New to this site and thought it was a way to help each other.........


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

:welcome:

Hi CW, welcome! You'll find a lot of us on here are interested in healthy eating and happy to share information.

The Mercadona supermarkets do a good natural muesli. I've decanted it so can't tell you the brand, but it's the only one in a cellophane wrapper rather than a cardboard box. I add fresh pomegranate seeds when they are in season, and top it with home-made natural yoghurt (all the shop stuff is sweetened or made by Danone ).

I also like making seed bread, but there are no health food shops where I live so I have to rely on friends coming from the UK to bring me little packets. The only thing you can get in profusion here is sunflower seeds, and they are usually fried and salted. We do get wild fennel in spring though! The seeds add a lovely flavour to bread and to soups.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Hi CW, welcome! You'll find a lot of us on here are interested in healthy eating and happy to share information.
> 
> ...


I buy that muesli too - really good with some fresh fruit & natural yoghurt for breakfast - I've even persuaded the bar I do my morning classes in to get it for me!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

we have also been trying to do better but buying organic or more natural ingredients is so very difficult. We are in the Malaga area and there are a couple of shops about but the prices are extortionate  

We will be rearing our own chickens from next year sometime and hopefully growing a little bit of our own but all in all it's really really difficult IMO


----------



## CW56 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you for your welcome and helpful comments.


----------



## Agapito (Dec 3, 2013)

CW56 said:


> I'm very interested in healthy eating, particularly vegetarian cooking and eating, and found it difficult to find a health food shop in Spain to purchase seeds, ingredients to make my own muesli etc. Thought others might be interested to know that there is a good shop in Torrevieja and wonder if anyone knows of any others in this area?


Hi CW

El Corte Inglés, the department store in Alicante has a good selection of organic and dietary health foods in their supermarket. It could be worth your while to pop in and have a look next time you are in the area.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Do they really Agapito? The one in Fuengirola down here is pretty ****e for a good range of organic. A tiny tiny section of fruit/veg when you're lucky and HUUUUUGE prices and organic chicken - that is it.

It's one of the things I do miss about the UK - we could get lots of organic produce in many places and not too bad a price.


----------



## Agapito (Dec 3, 2013)

donz said:


> Do they really Agapito? .


I was looking at the particular organinc/health section in question last month in Alicante and also a much bigger section in Barcelona.
It is not fruit and veg but more like a Holland and Barrett (UK) type of section. It also includes bread. 
It is a long way from Fuengirola - perhaps we should check if it is available on line.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its so hard to avoid pesticides, chemical etc these days - its everywhere and you never know where something has come from, or if it is truly organic. The only way to try to eat healthily is to grow your own IMO - altho growing your own muesli wont be easy lol!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are health food shops in Nerja. Local produce is sometimes labelled as organic but as JoJo says you cannot be absolutely certain. Bit like organic honey, how do you know if the bees have only gathered from non sprayed flowers???


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Agapito said:


> I was looking at the particular organinc/health section in question last month in Alicante and also a much bigger section in Barcelona.
> It is not fruit and veg but more like a Holland and Barrett (UK) type of section. It also includes bread.
> It is a long way from Fuengirola - perhaps we should check if it is available on line.


Ah I know the section you mean yes we also have that section in a couple of the local ECI's but as far as fresh produce goes (meat/veg etc) it's hard to find


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> There are health food shops in Nerja. Local produce is sometimes labelled as organic but as JoJo says you cannot be absolutely certain. Bit like organic honey, how do you know if the bees have only gathered from non sprayed flowers???


Indeed. Cross pollination across the world is actually changing the genes of most things - plants, fruit, veg and the animals and insects that eat them. And thats the natural stuff that hasnt directly been tampered with. Still, its better than eating a "value range" ready meal lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

So, that all said, the best place to get natural ingredients is going to be one of the local markets, fresh fruit veg, nuts and seeds...


Jo xxx


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

jojo said:


> Indeed. Cross pollination across the world is actually changing the genes of most things - plants, fruit, veg and the animals and insects that eat them. And thats the natural stuff that hasnt directly been tampered with. Still, its better than eating a "value range" ready meal lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Cross pollination is perfectly organic. Some fruits will not self pollinate. It certainly won't change the genes of animals etc. 

What Thrax is talking about could be called contamination.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

NickZ said:


> Cross pollination is perfectly organic. Some fruits will not self pollinate. It certainly won't change the genes of animals etc.
> 
> What Thrax is talking about could be called contamination.


 so am I. I guess I'm talking about wheat in particular. Where GM wheat has blown its pollen across the country and spread, changing its make up, but its the same with many other grown foods

Jo xxx


----------

